# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Phóng to màn hình bị tắt

## ctthutrang85

xin chào!

cho em hỏi một chút, máy tính của em khi phóng to màn hình thì bị tắt còn choi game nếu giao diện lớn thì cũng bị tắt. máy mới bị tắt cách đây 1 tuần rồi nhưng em không biết phải chỉnh sửa như thế nào.
cpu & màn hình thì vẫn chạy bình thường.
em mong các anh chị giúp em cách khắc phục lỗi này.
em cảm ơn nhiều.
nhung.

----------


## lienqh

bạn phải nói dõ tình trạng ra chứ, giờ bạn có vào đc win ko? trc mình có đi sửa 1 con máy do họ đặt độ phân giải như thế nào mà ko log đ vào win, mình đành phải vào win mini lấy dữ liệu ra và ghost lại cho họ mới đc đó

----------


## dksupport

đem ra cho nó bảo hành coi sao bạn..chứ ngồi nhà mò cũng ko ăn thua gì, có khi còn hư máy nữa thì khổ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

